# My Colonoscopy



## DjBliss05 (Jul 19, 2007)

I had my first colonoscopy last week and I feel proud to have made it through it! I want to share a little of my story in hopes of relieving other people's anxiety, because I know I was terrified and would have liked to have heard something semi-positive before going through with it.Prep: I hated not being able to eat for two days, but I made it. Clear liquids become quite boring after about 6 hours, so I fully recommend buying everything possible for different options. Jello and Popscicles were great ways to trick yourself into feeling like you were eatting. Clear your schedule once you have to stop eatting, because I started feeling really unfocused early on. I took 4 Dulcolax and drank two 1.5oz Phosphosodas. I was terrified of stomach cramps! I broke up the drink and the pills to do it over a four hour period at night. That may have actually been pretty unnecessary. I began feeling uncomfortable after drinking the Phosphosoda, but nothing happened immediately. I got really bad gas pains around midnight, but ended up falling asleep. Around 2:30pm, I woke up wide away and ran to the bathroom. It was basically all liquids from the beginning. Urgency was bad, but no cramps! I stayed up for a few hours to let my system clean out and then headed back to bed before my 7am round of prep. Second round hit me much sooner. I was in the bathroom much longer this time. I didn't drink all of the "soda" because I needed to stop going in order to get to the hospital! Good news is, I no longer cared that I was hungry and just wanted to sleep!Procedure: I was so scared of the anasthesia. That felt very silly after. I vaguely remember waking up twice and feeling pain, but when I say vaguely I mean it. I don't know if it was even a real memory! I woke up feeling grogy, but totally aware of my surroundings. I was just sleepy. My boyfriend and mother joined me shortly after and I forced myself to wake up. Worst part was probably the nurse trying to do my IV! I was surprised how calm I was during the whole process. I am not exactly a calm person, but I really felt like the nurses and doctors made it easy to relax.After: Went home and ate a lot! Not a good plan and I paid for it with gas pains. I actually had a few issues with having to run to the bathroom after. I was not expecting this part and was not pleased with it at all! I thought once I was done I would be back to the usual more predictable problems. Loose stool for a few days after and gas for the night after. Felt great once I got a few rounds of fiber supplements in me and started eatting again. I also took an immodium. Just take it easy on your system for a few days after and drink a lot of water. Also, get a lot of sleep! You will want to with the drugs in you anyways.Overall, I found it less scary than the sig flex I had a few years back and less painful for a variety of reasons. I also was happy to find out that I do indeed have IBS and nothing more serious. Its not the worst thing to go on one heck of a crash diet, spend some quality time on the couch, and to get some really good drugs at the hospital in the name of your health. I was glad I found the courage to go through with it, because now I have more information about my body. I hope that you all find the same courage and that you do what you can to protect your health.


----------

